
U.S. threatens to freeze Iraq's account at NY Fed if troops told to leave - AndrewBissell
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-warns-iraq-it-risks-losing-access-to-key-bank-account-if-troops-told-to-leave-11578759629
======
40acres
This is ridiculous. U.S troops (along with other coalition nations) are in
Iraq at the request of the Iraqi government. If the Iraqi government formally
requests us to leave, we should do so. Threatening to freeze their account
otherwise is mob mentality.

~~~
bobjordan
The former Iraq government led by Saddam Hussein Abd al-Majid al-Tikriti was
explicitly harboring terrorists. Largely due to this, a USA led coalition
invaded Iraq in 2003, defeated the Sadam Hussein regime in a war, implemented
a new regime, and have since been chasing terrorists out of caves in Iraq for
the past 17 years. I expect the US officials will operate by whatever means
are neccissary to ensure our security interests are served. Personally, if
freezing bank accounts motivates the desired result, I'd prefer they freeze
bank accounts versus blowing things (including people) up.

~~~
xbmcuser
Ah no he was tyrant and killed many of his own people but he was not harboring
so called terrorists. That was the excuse Bush jr used to get into Iraq for
it's oil ironically instead tech improvements got America over it dependence
of foreign oil because of fracking. The so called terrorists were harbored in
Afghanistan where USA wants to exit as soon as possible but it wants to stay
in Iraq

------
mh8h
This is just the modern day version of what happened more than a century ago:

In 1914, US Marines broke into the central bank of Haiti, stole half a million
dollars in gold, and brought it to New York.

[https://twitter.com/KatzOnEarth/status/1216527567362187266](https://twitter.com/KatzOnEarth/status/1216527567362187266)

------
jolmg
How common is it for one country to hold significant portions of their money
in a foreign bank account?

~~~
daxorid
When you're talking Gold or USD, extremely common.

------
TallGuyShort
Maybe I don't understand how the Fed works, but I would imagine Iraq can't
simply withdraw it at this point. If so, I think that money has already gone.

~~~
teruakohatu
If they hold gold in custody for Iraq, that can't just withdraw it.

------
sdinsn
Is this a valid legal action? It doesn't seem like the government can freeze
accounts without due process.

~~~
Boxbot
“in times of war, the law falls silent.”

~~~
TallGuyShort
*military action

------
dmode
“I will occupy your country and I will take your money if you ask me to leave”
- Trump

~~~
Fjolsvith
"Bill Clinton's "quiet war" on Iraq set the stage for George W. Bush's bloody
invasion." [1]

1\. [https://jacobinmag.com/2016/05/war-iraq-bill-clinton-
sanctio...](https://jacobinmag.com/2016/05/war-iraq-bill-clinton-sanctions-
desert-fox)

